# Great Carp Catch



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfdFEL8AADRfgAASQIdxEImnFAA/7/+gMADsqhqaZEyeppGRpoNDING1NDDQyGmTQDENNNGhowanpTEZIep+qZMQaaZA000IMD2VGMi7E3CumdSaZ24d3fXZ/FafqFD6WtiYiTVhobYF/qiAJFeuHBtwspnU6mUr+t8QEmoqaOZJYYFiCrGjBrSg+KiLTm8C4ToDiHISX/Ytw0e9wgcyLabivec9VvWyMSEgIwcAgK1DVnNGkjEs0EsRlWIiTWzZQUxkrslJKAsQExmntoD4jeSr4Vptk6SaGxi7s8atm0UFbCZbJox0CJDdcJU0OD0IAqENmuqn04XKpcIfxdyRThQkPdFEL8A=


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

they had one in sydney recently Leigh, in the upper reaches of the parramatta river , rods and reels and bait were supplied,apparently by the local council, the object apparently was to get about 200 people willing to try fishing and endeavour to get rid of as many carp as they could, dont know how it went, but shows how concerned authorities are becoming about carp


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTSl438AADpfgAASQOdECAAh3CA/79/gMAE7Q0MemoPUPU0yDQ0AANDD0aT0CABoNAABqehDUyJ6mjKbUzRDIM1DCDwksPCuRmef58Ieks1jqLv2iKQiPHv4ZuybSjHv68jFyyIe0AFBRCdeRGOTENFEocimBzzJaxwHUpRkP+qOhB8FDqkBQnCvnHT+mSJLIKxzbTRvJBMlnrGMgzipVUJ4xfaZN47E27KE9bUUcPXx8q5v35dWjrPdXrpRMpZ3ZZgRAaBGhSz8mFhA7JBCNxqYEY32qlaC7Dj7X+8oNvu4WN06KSrpg6kwySciDJxlcxAxxQZB5Y8r5sg1tFZrnoWqmFAjcz2AgBJJJ0UoHebI5nE6giqx5NGzISIB8Ny6YIHamJtNJEczwDhoBZLxsgIWI/xdyRThQkDSl438


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

G'day Leigh, I will be going, but fishing from the bank! you yakking it?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS7lb28AAC3fgAAScOeCgoCmECo/7//gMADU2iJ6lP1MgagbSNGyJpkNHpqYRNNU/KemppB6nqAAHpGj1AGphBE0eUzUNqAAAaaCDmDUTvNo/jfEuNL7MD9Ure+EO5fWO4RLxUWtx1UxRcIHHsndfhivoHLa0JYK+GeK5K3zvCAWVyvAKy6YHL+dJAyFXJ5oAyCg2G8vVGlDP9N6TJSKSEUxlZp7zmKd1hVJwNlxKAcbQsYTRANXhGzqwlSTY2JnresiR53Mgcr7gNjJFEMBUgJ7jlpRMwznMrFjSIcAyNuh2+SCOWSPwjEnFR+hDhCVFUNaMiqGYzbaWIvsrrcTqmGoIwP4u5IpwoSBdyt7eA==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Corn and or bread usually does the trick.......I havent gone for them for a long time, but that's what did the trick for me. They dont go for lures (very rare) so you will be bait fishing from the yak......you will have a nice advantage with the sounder though!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya Red,

Yeah the carp event up here was a bit of a dull affair, only one caught and that was lost at the net!!!! Water was too cold. I'd love to come and join you mate but I can't get away for a whole day at the minute due to work. Good luck with them and I reckon you should give the gulp sandworm a try, they might just think it's a regular earthworm!
Cheers......Nick


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUhXF44AAC5fgAASQIcAAKihHAA//9+gMADTAwaaNNMJiZMBA0wgRp6VPUaNB+qNDEYTQaaI1TymZU/JTxCMAaEM6MFmefbx1al2JUQFcXwkdJ5ZiHXbZnJCYW0ac30lUKqWjfuEalNn0KzvzrICsGDRITFI9KUVXXplIC+fp2ByW3FdwNMykDv8z8VZ33nTQ4NMMuLxC12CwNolEqUoIXTzSkB69/GlquGtrJ3iAt0iyZo7QKl1BAUKGb3DLJZXqqXfZr2A0AkfyVa4kzKKdYSOKh0F9cMs12niY1mAj0H6Qfi7jHoRYwoJ/RdyRThQkEhXF44=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

One of my fellow FANG members from Fishnet posted a report from the Molongolo, the report can be found here :

http://fishnet.com.au/forums/viewtopic. ... 846#629846

Very very interesting :shock:

Cant make it so make sure you 'Brain' a few of them for me, pesky little things ( & sometimes massive! ).


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Filthy buggers I know but you cant catch an easier and better fish to help your kids learn how to catch and play a fish mate. Unfortunitly I don't know how to attach a picture to this site but i have a photo of me catching a nice carp of 11.15kg on 1kg line. It gave me 892 ANSA points.

The weekend just gone i also went down to Mulwala or the Mulwala cod classic where I caught 1 reddie, 1 carp and 4 cod of which 1 was 59cm. My first cod ever so I am pretty happy with that right now.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbLIXBsAAD/fgAASYJdBUCCxnAA/79/gMAErNtQ0Cmmp4U9QMgAaDR6QQE0BNDIjINAAAJTSJiU9PRE9Miek0YgaYGCeBJb+BYcYp3ipZvbup0RBQoJoi6WPo7cTHzBoM+bfDIlAirbO616E4nSZPJp9gOBXQNRzHQr8gCS/HNYYlbq4e7955rag9lVMVI9co9VrXNQzfGjtQxN8NBRBBk5Zk03i3MnCcR3uC/u/+tih8GRwmQhKX9aNdKznUoaqXynY7YJuRLngItqPAqYoYYsss7LXyVFCIX1VMEwhOsXMIKRwU7xYVcwMXOkGOZA216XEP1d6VkkMmSwMNhfZfY1dNW0h4b0TYj0ZqtURe5GdsFoU7iWkgSRhJUI9JPxJ4GB0BDSAi42Vgrhs0sGRnNrlRNQfxrbC4lKQ59ON5F3JFOFCQsshcGw=


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info mate. I will try and do it now but please be patient as i need to decifer what you mean. Sounds a bit greek to me at this stage.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like my wife got it small enough at last.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRfDE/QAAC3fgAASYIeQEhLhXsov797wMAEBGGpiCE9Iyn5U2gj0jYKeNU2QaJM0aCo/KZAIMANADAGmho0YjIBoANDCADgvssC3EqRlp5ZTfK+Tr3fzzNEKLVxNjaZcF65rJJyfyRLCCz/H1SIzOMrsONttek6Zt4UfXhtQIXaTNjptivwWtHKZ/EzVaIK6BJFcWZ/6eSnRWVViXsGIdWKLGHhcde7WAtyhsbU5uE3ot3CbCHWtRQEFR696lBxPXGOyQFcDULirUbeE/0JamZ1ZBQrhBEFhYezdeYyODycAdwRumImIUpS6Vq8W+Zw349C+twOF8VKxEyXlJnSIdWKw0RtOXN5XaA4lpOGDTYRRYwfdXylLB6Y70Myebpm2C7kinChIC+GJ+gA=


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi redphoenix.

I really think it is I that needs to say thank you. That resize website/program makes things so increadable easy and quick. You do loose some quality on the photo for obvious reasons but that is a very small price to pay. Well that is my opinion in any case.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Garrick,

Welcome aboard mate. That fish is an animal. I didn't know they grew that big. bloody well done.

Red, there is a Carp Busters event up here somewhere between brisbane and the gold coast. All the fish caught are broken down into fertaliser (Charlie Carp?) My wife, a horticulurist swears by it. 

Some one was telling me that when minced, they make terrific burley in the salt too.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the welcoming words mate. Really makes a guy feel at home. Actually i have seen photos of carp much bigger than that one. They were all between 20 and 25 kg BUT they were caught in South Africa. I can confirm that I have also heard both the fertilizer and berley stories myself.

Just came off the water (thanks to the family wanting to go back home JUST BEFORE THE GOOD FISHING TIME STARTED) with no fish this time. Saw a lot of those swamp trout jumping out of the water though.


----------

